# Intuniv (Guanfacine)



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

This looks like it could help social anxiety. 
Am I correct in thinking that this works similarly to memantine (by affecting the glutamate system)?

Heres the article I found:



> It does not seem that long ago that most ADHD research was looking primarily at the roles of the neurotransmitters dopamine and norepinephrine in focus, concentration, self-control, and ADHD. But since one-third of the neurotransmitters in the brain are glutamate, and brain research is now looking at the intricate relationships between glutamate, dopamine, and norepinephrine in the functioning of the pre-frontal cortex.
> Research is revealing that the glutamate network neurotransmissions from the pre-frontal cortex to other areas of the brain are more important than previously thought, and that they are enhanced by dopamine and norepinephrine. Too little dopamine or norepinephrine is a problem, and too much is a problem. The importance of glutamate in PFC functioning is beginning to come to the forefront in research.
> Neuro-science is beginning to move away from seeing ADHD as just a problem with dopamine and/or norepinephrine, and is moving toward a better understanding of the brain as a network with networks of relationships such as the relationship between dopamine, norepinephrine, the glutamate excitatory neurotransmitters which are about 30-35% of all neurotransmitters in the brain, and their relationship to ADHD.
> In this newer framework of understanding the PFC and ADHD, the new medication Intuniv from Shire has caused a bit of a buzz. It seems that Intuniv enhances the glutamate in the PFC. This is a new approach to ADHD treatment.
> ...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I was wondering is intuniv only for children and young adolescence>?


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

It's an a2-adrenergic agonist similar to clonidine. There's definitely evidence it can help with ADHD, but its main use is actually as an anti-hypertensive (by FAR its biggest use in in adults), but it's found some other uses. According to the table on this page, while all the stimulants are approved in children as young as 3-6 years old for ADHD, guanfacine is only approved for 12 and older, and NOT EVEN for ADHD (this table is a bit old though, as it WAS approved for such just a few years ago, but it's still very uncommonly used). So in short, no, this drug is actually mainly for adults and is in fact used almost solely BY adults.

They can also be doubly useful in ADHD in combination with a stimulant, as they also counter many of the undesired NE effects. Guanfacine/clonidine are also popularly used to counter the unpleasant adrenergic effects of opiates withdrawals. They also help with sleep which is an issue in both cases, as they can be a bit sedating.

However, I've NEVER read anything indicating it has any impact on glutamate, and if I understand the way the article is written, it doesn't even seem to be implying that, but it does it in a horribly unclear way.

I really don't think it has much in common with memantine though... and these a2-agonists have an iffy side too, ESPECIALLY when used with a stimulant. You can develop a dependence to them rather quickly (again, suggesting it doesn't really effect glutamate much if at all), and simply forgetting to take your dose can cause your blood pressure to spike dangerously high. Concurrent use with a stimulant like it's often used with ADHD can make this problem even worse. Personally, I wouldn't want to be on the stuff long-term.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Which countries is Intuniv available present day?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

so is Intuniv a stimulant which at the same times cures high BP and anxiety?
Is it available in Europe yet?


----------

